# Crosscut sled



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

A few weeks back, while cleaning shop, I bumped into my CCS. Well, I hadn't put it away properly and sure enough, when she fell, she fell with a bang or should I say CRACK. Splitting both the front and back brace, or rail or what ever they are called. Anyways, not one to pass up an excuse for a new project. I decided it was time to upgrade and build a top shelf sled. Below are several pics of the work in progress...
I've posted this with the hope of sparking a few ideas out there...

couple notes: 
First, I'd like to give credit where credit is due.. idea inspired by a sled I ran across in the Sawmill forum: Mark Marzluf's "my new sled"
I've already consided a few changes/additiions. not the least of which will be 
extending the zero clearance insert to the left side as well. Since insertion of the insert isnt' going to be a big deal, Might as well include both sides. 
I think I"ll add a laterial t-trac a few inches in front of the front rail so as I will then able to cut multiple small pieces at one time. 
Not pictured is a portion of the front rail to the right of kerf, I'll fabricate a insert that will allow for the cutting of box joints. when done, I should be able to nicely achieve crosscuts, box joints and miter cuts all off of one piece of equipment..Well see how it goes


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

This is a very interesting design Bill, and way beyond anything I"d ever considered in a CC sled. I look forward to your ongoing progress, as I continue thinking through your use of the Incra track and fence. Hmm... :->

Thank you for taking the time to photograph your progress!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Jim..

first let me say sorry for the quality of the pics.. a photographer I aint'!!! *L*...

the t track on the bed will serve for miters, (that jig will be included later)...also as '
holddowns track..


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I HAVE to make one of these very soon. I have been looking at several designs and am always interested in someone else's ideas. Thanks for posting, I'll be watching this thread. And BTW that's a VERY nice looking sled!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Yea.. and the walnut is almost too purdy to cut into!


----------



## marks (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice design


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks guys.. since ya seem interested enough, I'll keep ya posted and put up more pics as she moves along...right now I'm on the fence as to which miter guides to use. On my old sled I used Incra slides. At the time they were Inca's best, Now they have a newer version out at a considerble price increase. However, the 25 inch version has 3 adjustable guides which is something I like. It seems to be there has got to be a better mouse trap for the miter slot... a "V" grove perhaps?


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I've been waiting to see what you choose for sliders, Bill.. and the length!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Amazing how time flies.. the older you get the faster it goes!!! 

Finally had time to assemble my sled, here's a few pics for those of you interested. Probably should have put this thing in the jigs and fixtures thread. oh well. I also included some pics of an miter slide I made a few years back ...hope it sparks some interest..


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey Bill.... you're not really going to use that thing are you? Waaaaay to nice to use :jester:

That is about the most first class job I have laid eyes on for a CC sled. I am bookmarking this thread for further study and possibly build one for myself. May have to call on you for some measuring and such if you don't mind.


Excellent work and thanks for taking the time to share.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

LURVE the fence!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Bob said:


> Hey Bill.... you're not really going to use that thing are you? Waaaaay to nice to use :jester:
> 
> That is about the most first class job I have laid eyes on for a CC sled. I am bookmarking this thread for further study and possibly build one for myself. May have to call on you for some measuring and such if you don't mind.
> 
> ...



Dang.. well thank you Bob!!! your kind words are very much appreciated!! 

Still have to fabricate the mitering arms and I have a couple of ideas for 
material braces that i'm toying with. I'd really like it to be a multifunction sled when its done. Crosscut as well as dead on miters. Currently working on a cursor that incorporates a magnyfing glass (for the old eyes). One thing i really like about this setup is that the insert is removalble/replaceable for different blades. TK, RK, dado's etc... The sliding piece on the back can be removed and another put in its place to accomodate box joint construction. 

The miter slides are Incra's best 25"s with 3 adjusters. This is the way to go! 
At no time does the sled pivot before or after passing the blade. Giving truer cuts. The stop stands square to the fence at a true 90 degree's. and the 2 kerf's on the lower portion of the sled are aligned with matching slips on the back of the stop allowing for mitered pieces to be set up...

Still alot of tweaking to do, and lots of ideas, but so far, so good...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ghidrah said:


> LURVE the fence!


Thank ya Ron.... *S*...


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Bill,

Very impressive sled. It's too nice to use.  Job well done!! :sold:


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hamlin said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> Very impressive sled. It's too nice to use.  Job well done!! :sold:


Thank ya Ken...*S*..

ohhhhhhhh she's gonna get used alright!!!!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Top-drawer work, Bill..


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey Jim.. 

went with the Incra deluxe sliders. As good as they get IMHO...worth every penny..
You can see in the pics I drilled holes in the bed to access the mounting holds as well as the adjustment screws. This allows me to "tweak" the sled as needed. Even gives me a couples of thousands of angle adjustment. Even at that, all of those adjustments are only as good as the blade resting on the arbor..try finding a blade with very little runout!!!

where do you stand with your project?..

btw.. Merry Christmas to you, your bride and youngblood...


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

That's not a sled! That's a work of ART! Exceptional!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Excellent CCS, Bill. I like the idea of replaceable blade inserts. Great job.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Um.............. WOW !!!!!

Amazing job sir !


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Hey Jim..
> 
> went with the Incra deluxe sliders. As good as they get IMHO...worth every penny..
> You can see in the pics I drilled holes in the bed to access the mounting holds as well as the adjustment screws. This allows me to "tweak" the sled as needed. Even gives me a couples of thousands of angle adjustment. Even at that, all of those adjustments are only as good as the blade resting on the arbor..try finding a blade with very little runout!!!
> ...


I agree, Bill.. Incra definitely makes top quality stuff... with their sliders the ability to dial in your slack should make for some wonderfully tight miters; perfect for making some custom-lam picture frames and anything else your heart desires. I've been meaning to contact them to see how long of ones you can get.

My project is on hold for right now... Work is way down so no significant outlays at this time. 

Merry Christmas to you, your bride and family too!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Deb, Dr. Zook (what is a Zook anyways?) *S* and Duane.. thank you all for you kind words. I'm very much pleased you guys like it...The great thing about it is, it wasn't all that
much work...and maybe 100 bucks in materials...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Jim..

25"s is the longest they make the heavy duty model in. Like what I used on the sled. But if you were to take a piece of 3/4" x 3/8" x (you decide)barstock and have it machined (akin to what a fostner bit would do) to accomodate an offset cam. you'd pretty much have the same thing. Or even some good ole hardmaple?? hmmmmmmmmmmmmm says I???

btw... I got plans in me head for skii's... you'll love this one!!!


----------

